# Snowmaking in March



## chuckstah (Feb 23, 2017)

So what resorts will go for renewed snow making when the temps drop next week?  Okemo has announced that they will.   I would think K might, but they have shut down at the end of Feb in recent years. Sunday River stopped a while back, but are always a candidate to pick it up again. Who else?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 23, 2017)

K definitely will at least on Superstar. They said as much in an e-mail they sent out today.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2017)

I have seen Sunapee do it mid march. Cannon is done I think.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 23, 2017)

cdskier said:


> K definitely will at least on Superstar. They said as much in an e-mail they sent out today.


Good news. It looks like they are committed to June turns. K  hasn't made any significant March snow in years, and it is almost always needed to make it til June. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Feb 23, 2017)

Last year SR blew top to bottom on White Heat on 3/18.  It skied great the next day!!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2017)

Hoses still out on the fan gun trails (and a few select others) at Mount Snow - they indicated on their passholders forum that they're likely not done yet for the season - some snowmakers now working lift ops and other jobs as well, so they have crews available if they want to..... :Fangun:

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bushpilot (Feb 23, 2017)

Last year we went to smugg over Vermont vacation week. They blew snow every night temps allowed. That was a different kinda year though.


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Good news. It looks like they are committed to June turns. K  hasn't made any significant March snow in years, and it is almost always needed to make it til June.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


They blew snow a couple years back on SS and talked up June skiing but make it to the 28th of May.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskillman (Feb 23, 2017)

If Hunter / Peak wants to sell some early season passes for next year they have no choice.  The last few weekends have been a disaster with 1/2 hr + lines at the  6 pack, and F broken down and the triple line up the hill.  not to mention thee brown spots everywhere now.
Long time passholders not too happy these days...............


----------



## yeggous (Feb 23, 2017)

catskillman said:


> If Hunter / Peak wants to sell some early season passes for next year they have no choice.  The last few weekends have been a disaster with 1/2 hr + lines at the  6 pack, and F broken down and the triple line up the hill.  not to mention thee brown spots everywhere now.
> Long time passholders not too happy these days...............



Sounds like par for the course with Peaks. I am shocked that even with the weather the natural cover is still intact in NH, even at Crotched. Base was deep to start.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 24, 2017)

Puck it said:


> I have seen Sunapee do it mid march. Cannon is done I think.



If I remember correctly, Cannon did some last March.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 24, 2017)

The amount of places doing it will be heavily reduced over last year.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 24, 2017)

Even with the blowtorch in effect, Gunstock is still 100% open.  There is some natural snow in the forecast for up in the whites.   The question is where do I go tomorrow?  Gunstock, Ragged (I have a free voucher), or Snow?   Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 24, 2017)

dlague said:


> They blew snow a couple years back on SS and talked up June skiing but make it to the 28th of May.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Leave it to you to hate on Killington for "only" making it to 5/28, especially after the season we had.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2017)

It seems that usually, most places will stop making snow after President's Day. We'll have to see how things look post this weekend. Wouldn't be surprised if there's some late season resurfacing.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 24, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> Leave it to you to hate on Killington for "only" making it to 5/28, especially after the season we had.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It was 2 years ago that he is speaking of, not last year.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 24, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> Leave it to you to hate on Killington for "only" making it to 5/28, especially after the season we had.


How is stating a fact without any commentary considered to be "hating"?


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 24, 2017)

Okemo GM Blog said they will be making snow going forward as temps allow


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 24, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> It was 2 years ago that he is speaking of, not last year.



Fair enough.  I hope they "talk up" June skiing again this year.  Those of us who actually ski at Killington - particularly in the late season - appreciate it.  Even if they fall short of their goal.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Feb 24, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> Fair enough.  I hope they "talk up" June skiing again this year.  Those of us who actually ski at Killington - particularly in the late season - appreciate it.  Even if they fall short of their goal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Even as someone who doesn't really ski K, I was rooting for them when they went for June two years ago and following the progress every day (mostly through AZ). I don't think anyone on the East coast doesn't want K to make June. Its a great thing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2017)

Jully you should ski K in the spring. It's a pawty!


----------



## Jully (Feb 24, 2017)

FWIW, all the eastern Boyne resorts made snow in April even last year. That was proof that when the conditions REALLY warranted it, they would make snow whenever. Unclear if these conditions warrant it and if they think it will be cost-effective to do so two years in a row.


----------



## Jully (Feb 24, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jully you should ski K in the spring. It's a pawty!



Haha, I've been in Maine the past few years, but probably will this year!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 24, 2017)

Jully said:


> Even as someone who doesn't really ski K, I was rooting for them when they went for June two years ago and following the progress every day (mostly through AZ). I don't think anyone on the East coast doesn't want K to make June. Its a great thing.



I'll agree fully with that. I haven't skied at K in several years, but I still love seeing them go as long as possible.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 24, 2017)

Jully said:


> FWIW, all the eastern Boyne resorts made snow in April even last year. That was proof that when the conditions REALLY warranted it, they would make snow whenever. Unclear if these conditions warrant it and if they think it will be cost-effective to do so two years in a row.



I think it was a combination of the conditions warranting it and having snowmaking funds left over from not being able to blow. I imagine most places already exhausted their budget this year. Hopefully places can do at least some resurfacing.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Feb 24, 2017)

FWIW, Tahoe resorts already announcing July 4th skiing


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 24, 2017)

rtjcbrown said:


> FWIW, Tahoe resorts already announcing July 4th skiing



Hell, at the rate they are going, they will be announcing Labor day skiing!


----------



## Quietman (Feb 24, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> I think it was a combination of the conditions warranting it and having snowmaking funds left over from not being able to blow. I imagine most places already exhausted their budget this year. Hopefully places can do at least some resurfacing.



SR and SL also get large British groups coming in April for their holiday.  I heard that this is why the blew late March in '12 and last year.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 24, 2017)

catskillman said:


> If Hunter / Peak wants to sell some early season passes for next year they have no choice.  The last few weekends have been a disaster with 1/2 hr + lines at the  6 pack, and F broken down and the triple line up the hill.  not to mention thee brown spots everywhere now.
> Long time passholders not too happy these days...............



I skied there today - the mountain is a disaster - they need to close Clairs - it is dangerous, rocks and plants sticking up that were taking folks down.  

HOWEVER, on facebook today they had photos that certainly were not taken in the last week or two.

NOT good...........


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2017)

At Stratton now. You can hear them charging the air lines already

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Feb 25, 2017)

Mt Snow sees snowmaking temps on Thur/Fri and they say they will light it up.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 25, 2017)

Snowmaking to resume sunday night at crotched if weather cooperates per snow report, nws overnight low is 24.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 26, 2017)

Pico says they will make snow on KA and 49er in today's report:

Current Conditions

(as of Sunday, February 26, 2017)

Summit Express is on hold until 11:00 a.m. for de-icing. The Summit Guarantee is in effect.

Hello Pico fans! We hope you're ready, because winter literally stormed back into the Pico area last night. The overnight storm front brought wet weather, followed by an inch of snow flurries, gusty winds and falling temperatures. 

With temperatures falling nearly 30 degrees overnight, we are grateful for the smooth, soft surfaces provided by Pico's grooming team. Look for fresh corduroy on 12 trails this morning, including KA and 49er from the Summit plus Fools Gold, Gold Rush, Expressway and Lower Pike off the Golden Express. 

Due to the timing of the temperature drop, the Gold Rush Terrain Park at Pico will be closed today, _but Pico snowmakers will be back to work, rebuilding base depth on 49er and Upper KA._


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2017)

Wildcat tweeted that they are not finished with snowmaking for the year. Didn't make it to the mountain to ask what that means.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Feb 27, 2017)

Stratton was making snow yesterday.  And they had the lines charged on a few other trails we skied.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hunter says they will start snowmaking Thursday.


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

Any snow making efforts before the rain tomorrow is a preservation tactic.  They are laying a layer that will be gone by Wednesday afternoon to protect what is still there.  The next storm looks to have a little backside snow - hopefully enough to cover the refrozen surface.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2017)

Loon is hooking up hoses. Snow making is planned to resume Thursday. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2017)

Loving that Magic is planning on blowing both East and West after the rain event. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 28, 2017)

I've seen at least a dozen areas say will make snow during the Thursday cold snap.The majority of these places would be done by now so its more because they have to.Especially after the Wed blowtorch.


----------



## Jully (Feb 28, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I've seen at least a dozen areas say will make snow during the Thursday cold snap.The majority of these places would be done by now so its more because they have to.Especially after the Wed blowtorch.



Well last year numerous areas shut down in the first two weeks of March that normally go much later. This year many of those areas are making snow now (Berkshire East is one I'm thinking of). For whatever reason, (can't have two short years in a row, more money to extend this year, they think March will be cold enough to make this snowmaking a good investment), it is nice to see areas committing to a longer year!


----------



## benski (Feb 28, 2017)

Doesn't help that the low E guns are much cheeper to operate so it's much easier to justify snowmaking than it used to be.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 28, 2017)

Wachusett has said they will be making snow later this week.


----------



## dlague (Feb 28, 2017)

My guess is snow making will not be large scale.  The objective will be to keep core trails open after the rain but a large percent of the mountains will not get covered.  March looks to be borderline freezing with some days staying below and some days getting just above freezing which is decent for March.


----------



## zyk (Feb 28, 2017)

Watched the crew at hunter hanging hoses from the guns today.  Was surprised that they didn't seem to be limiting thus to core trails.  Not sure of their strategy but by the end of tomorrow a lot of the mountain may very well be some walking required.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2017)

The crotch says they are blowing Thurs/Friday on their website


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> They blew snow a couple years back on SS and talked up June skiing but make it to the 28th of May.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Two years ago I was there on May 25th and it was a blast!  I had planned to ride the 26th also, but was burnt out and the coverage was quite lacking so I called the season quits.  I think the 26th was a Sunday and that was their last day of operations.  They had planned to open the 1st which was the following Friday I believe, but there just wasn't enough snow on SS.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Two years ago I was there on May 25th and it was a blast!  I had planned to ride the 26th also, but was burnt out and the coverage was quite lacking so I called the season quits.  I think the 26th was a Sunday and that was their last day of operations.  They had planned to open the 1st which was the following Friday I believe, but there just wasn't enough snow on SS.



We were there the same weekend and hoped to get to June 1st too. Finally reached my June milestone here instead with the last day on June 11th.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> We were there the same weekend and hoped to get to June 1st too. Finally reached my June milestone here instead with the last day on June 11th.


Nice!  That year at Killington was my first riding in April or May, so that was awesome.  I was shooting for a day in June also, but it looks like that will have to wait.  I doubt anywhere will make June 1 around here this season.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Nice!  That year at Killington was my first riding in April or May, so that was awesome.  I was shooting for a day in June also, but it looks like that will have to wait.  I doubt anywhere will make June 1 around here this season.



I'm actually thinking about looking into a trip to Mammoth or Tahoe in the middle of June... haven't decided if it is or is not worth it yet.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

Jully said:


> I'm actually thinking about looking into a trip to Mammoth or Tahoe in the middle of June... haven't decided if it is or is not worth it yet.


There ya go!  Money-wise, none of these trips are technically "worth it".  It all depends on what you want to spend your money and time on.

Will conditions be epic in June?  No.
Will you get fresh snow in June?  No.
Will you be snowboarding/skiing in June while the East Coast mountains are closed?  *YES*!
Will you have a great time?  Most likely *YES*!


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> There ya go!  Money-wise, none of these trips are technically "worth it".  It all depends on what you want to spend your money and time on.
> 
> Will conditions be epic in June?  No.
> Will you get fresh snow in June?  No.
> ...



Outside of the last day we were at A Basin in June, all the other days were awesome.  Natural snow just skis better than man made as it gets soft and conditions did not suck.  But from May to Mid June we were skiing with shorts and t-shirts, they had a band rocking it our in the court yard in the afternoon and it was an experience that I have never had.  Huge party!

BTW, the last day was down to a single run and the place was mobbed.  While skiing Lenawee was good, and pond skim (real pond BTW) was fun to watch, the bottom part of the run was on High Moon and it was bumped out which was fine but there were a boatload of people on it.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Nice!  That year at Killington was my first riding in April or May, so that was awesome.  I was shooting for a day in June also, but it looks like that will have to wait.  I doubt anywhere will make June 1 around here this season.



We have always hoped for June turns at Killington.  They are the only game in the Northeast that has a chance outside of hike to terrain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> There ya go!  Money-wise, none of these trips are technically "worth it".  It all depends on what you want to spend your money and time on.
> 
> Will conditions be epic in June?  No.
> Will you get fresh snow in June?  No.
> ...


You could get fresh snow in June or July even out there.  4th of July 1993 it was 60 degrees when the day started at 8AM at Abasin.  By mid afternoon it started snowing and we were ringing in the New Year with 6-8" of new snow on the ground up in Montezuma.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> Outside of the last day we were at A Basin in June, all the other days were awesome.  Natural snow just skis better than man made as it gets soft and conditions did not suck.  But from May to Mid June we were skiing with shorts and t-shirts, they had a band rocking it our in the court yard in the afternoon and it was an experience that I have never had.  Huge party!
> 
> BTW, the last day was down to a single run and the place was mobbed.  While skiing Lenawee was good, and pond skim (real pond BTW) was fun to watch, the bottom part of the run was on High Moon and it was bumped out which was fine but there were a boatload of people on it.


Killington was pretty busy that weekend too I recall.  Well, not really *THAT* busy, but it doesn't take much when you've only got 1 trail and 1 lift and that 1 trail is basically down to 1/2 of the trail's normal width.



dlague said:


> We have always hoped for June turns at Killington.  They are the only game in the Northeast that has a chance outside of hike to terrain.


Yeah, definitely.  I think Jay has had an outside shot sometimes and same for Sunday River.  But, it seems like Killington is the only resort that really pushes it and goes for it every year.  Whether it is marketing or not, it works because it brings crowds and makes people feel good about the mountain and their efforts.



deadheadskier said:


> You could get fresh snow in June or July even out there.  4th of July 1993 it was 60 degrees when the day started at 8AM at Abasin.  By mid afternoon it started snowing and we were ringing in the New Year with 6-8" of new snow on the ground up in Montezuma.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Pretty awesome stuff.  I was just generalizing, I'd say getting fresh snow in June is more the exception than the rule is all I was trying to say.  Of course none of these trips really make sense technically, but neither does spending all of our free time and hard-earned money on snowboarding/skiing, yet we gladly do that! :grin:


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> You could get fresh snow in June or July even out there.  4th of July 1993 it was 60 degrees when the day started at 8AM at Abasin.  By mid afternoon it started snowing and we were ringing in the New Year with 6-8" of new snow on the ground up in Montezuma.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



People here have seen years and talked about snow in every month.  Nothing that stays but ..... its a thing!  Personally I would like that but my kids are off to dirt biking!


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 1, 2017)

Was told Bretton Woods would be blowing snow Thur/Fri.  Combine that with a chance for some snow showers on Thurs, & their expertise in managing snow - probably where I'll head this weekend. Otherwise looking pretty thin in NH till another storm (fingers crossed).


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone been to Loon or Stratton and can comment on their snowpack?  Was thinking of heading to either on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 1, 2017)

As far as snowmaking in March, Pico's snow report says they are turning the guns back on tomorrow once the temps drop.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like Sunapee will make a push this weekend too:


Welcome to Staycation at Mount Sunapee! Ski any day this week through Friday, March 3rd for only $37! Buy, here on-line or at the ticket window! This is your opportunity to get out and have some fun at Mount Sunapee! Learn more here. 

It's officially March and we've got some exciting news for you: snowmaking continues this weekend! We're firing up the snowguns on Friday night and will be making snow all day on Saturday into Sunday morning. We'll be resurfacing all your favorite trails including Blastoff, Bonanza, Skyway Ledges, and Wingding! We'll have 8 lifts and 51 trails ready for you this weekend with 100% of our snowmaking terrain open for your skiing and riding enjoyment. Get ready for some fresh surface conditions!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Anyone been to Loon or Stratton and can comment on their snowpack?  Was thinking of heading to either on Saturday/Sunday.



I was at Stratton Sunday. It was icy. Looks like more melt this week. They're making snow now, so hopefully, they'll have some decent runs by the weekend.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Anyone been to Loon or Stratton and can comment on their snowpack?  Was thinking of heading to either on Saturday/Sunday.


I was at Loon yesterday. Spring conditions with some thin bare icy spots. Natural trails open but a bit thin in spots. Anything ungroomed will be solid, everywhere. Glades still have skiable cover, with caution, but were all roped. Snowmaking trails are mostly deep. And SM resumes tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> I was at Loon yesterday. Spring conditions with some thin bare icy spots. Natural trails open but a bit thin in spots. Anything ungroomed will be solid, everywhere. Glades still have skiable cover, with caution, but were all roped. Snowmaking trails are mostly deep. And SM resumes tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good outlook for the weekend?  With Saturday being really really cold, we may just wait and go Sunday.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 2, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Good outlook for the weekend?  With Saturday being really really cold, we may just wait and go Sunday.


The limited routes with new SM will be good. Everything else firm. Sunday will likely be better than Sat with an extra groom, where ever you end up. And lower crowds on Sunday, although I don't think it will be a crazy busy weekend anywhere. Im skipping Sat myself and going somewhere Sunday. Don't know where yet.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> The limited routes with new SM will be good. Everything else firm. Sunday will likely be better than Sat with an extra groom, where ever you end up. And lower crowds on Sunday, although I don't think it will be a crazy busy weekend anywhere. Im skipping Sat myself and going somewhere Sunday. Don't know where yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


We're either doing Loon or Stratton I think.  If Saturday was going to be nice we may have done both.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2017)

Killington is ramping it up.

 In order to take maximum advantage of the cold forecast, Mountain Ops is bringing in several additional compressors and ramping up snowmaking capacity to a level never before seen in March.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bretton Woods reported 2 inches today & will be blowing Thurs/Fri/Sat. Definitely the play this weekend for me, they always manage better snow in adverse conditions.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 3, 2017)

So the Blow Torch killed 2 of the South Central PA Ski Areas.  Not Ski Roundtop, my home hill.  Guns are a blazing and they are committed to making as much snow as possible this weekend to ensure they stay open through next Sunday.  Liberty and Whitetail Season Pass holders can ski at Roundtop as well, so I see this is a corporate move to keep those pass holders happy since Liberty didn't make it to March and Whitetail did by 1 day.  I'll certainly get out this weekend, and make sure I buy a beer or 3 to show my appreciation.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2017)

Whiteface is blowing today


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2017)

Killington brought in more compressors and allI hear are guns from the condo. Sounds like Dec out there! Skiing will be good under the guns. This season has now turned to feeling like last season did.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Killington brought in more compressors and allI hear are guns from the condo. Sounds like Dec out there! Skiing will be good under the guns. This season has now turned to feeling like last season did.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


Uhh.... last season was shit though?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm shocked. Sugarbush decided they will turn on the guns this evening on some Gate House and Valley House trails (after they patch a couple air leaks during the day today).


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Bretton Woods reported 2 inches today & will be blowing Thurs/Fri/Sat. Definitely the play this weekend for me, they always manage better snow in adverse conditions.


BW isn't making any snow and doesn't mention anything about starting up.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I'm shocked. Sugarbush decided they will turn on the guns this evening on some Gate House and Valley House trails (after they patch a couple air leaks during the day today).



Sugarbush has not made any snow as of 9 this morning and says nothing about doing so on the website.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Uhh.... last season was shit though?


Right and having to follow the guns around on the 2nd day of March means this season has turned to shit. Hopefully it can recover before spring sets in for good or it will be a short spring for skiing.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Sugarbush has not made any snow as of 9 this morning and says nothing about doing so on the website.



Win posted this today on the skimrv forum:

"The grooming team did a very nice job last night including on Stein's and tonight we will get to some other trails that we could not do last night like Ripcord. While the mountains has been put back together well, we are going to resume snowmaking on a number of the Gatehouse and Valley House trails this evening. We are calling back snowmakers from their lift and grooming jobs to patch a couple of air leaks today and then fire up this evening. With the temperatures forecasted tonight we should see some nice soft powder on a number of trails tomorrow morning. So bundle up and come on out. "


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> Right and having to follow the guns around on the 2nd day of March means this season has turned to shit. Hopefully it can recover before spring sets in for good or it will be a short spring for skiing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


Gotcha, sorry I misunderstood you.  I thought you were saying things had turned around for the better and using last season as an example, so I was confused. Haha


----------



## Los (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> BW isn't making any snow and doesn't mention anything about starting up.



argh.... I had noticed their snow report for today doesn't mention snowmaking... I'm shocked they're not taking advantage of this window. 

Last weekend a massive hole developed on Bigger Ben underneath the chair. I should have taken a pic... Maybe the groomers can fix it?


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> BW isn't making any snow and doesn't mention anything about starting up.


It looks like Bretton Woods does not have enough a Facebook page?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

dlague said:


> It looks like Bretton Woods does not have enough a Facebook page?
> 
> Sent from my SM
> https://www.facebook.com/brettonwoodsnh


----------



## slatham (Mar 3, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Win posted this today on the skimrv forum:
> 
> "The grooming team did a very nice job last night including on Stein's and tonight we will get to some other trails that we could not do last night like Ripcord. While the mountains has been put back together well, we are going to resume snowmaking on a number of the Gatehouse and Valley House trails this evening. We are calling back snowmakers from their lift and grooming jobs to patch a couple of air leaks today and then fire up this evening. With the temperatures forecasted tonight we should see some nice soft powder on a number of trails tomorrow morning. So bundle up and come on out. "



Lame. Meanwhile Magic has been pumping it out since yesterday afternoon!


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> BW isn't making any snow and doesn't mention anything about starting up.



They used to rent most if not all their compressors. And after vacation week it was over. Must still be the case. 
Surprised  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

Cannon is killing it.


----------



## Jully (Mar 3, 2017)

Go Cannon!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

Big shout out to Cannon.Wow!Now wheres that clown that said every place will suck this weekend?


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Big shout out to Cannon.Wow!Now wheres that clown that said every place will suck this weekend?



Think that would be BG
And he's been known to be wrong before.  !! Cannon it is !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

More


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Think that would be BG
> And he's been known to be wrong before.  !! Cannon it is !!
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I know.I was being a smartass cuz I said yesterday with this really cold weather the big snowmaking mts should be able to crank out a lot quick.Very impressed and a little surprized with Cannons late season effort.Very out of the norm.Looks like getting a jump on it yesterday is really paying off.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Think that would be BG
> And he's been known to be wrong before.  !! Cannon it is !!
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I know.I was being a smartass cuz I said yesterday with this really cold weather the big snowmaking mts should be able to crank out a lot quick.Very impressed and a little surprized with Cannons late season effort.Very out of the norm.Looks like getting a jump on it yesterday is really paying off.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I know.I was being a smartass cuz I said yesterday with this really cold weather the big snowmaking mts should be able to crank out a lot quick.Very impressed and a little surprized with Cannons late season effort.Very out of the norm.Looks like getting a jump on it yesterday is really paying off.


Now the question is when do they groom them out?


I say Easter!!!


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> BW isn't making any snow and doesn't mention anything about starting up.


That's surprising- I was told this by a season pass holder/ regular that is connected with mgt there.

I'd be shocked if they did nothing, BW is always aggressive with snowmaking & grooming.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 3, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> That's surprising- I was told this by a season pass holder/ regular that is connected with mgt there.
> 
> I'd be shocked if they did nothing, BW is always aggressive with snowmaking & grooming.



I bet it's lack of compressors. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Mar 4, 2017)

Sunday River gets a fail for this round of snowmaking.  Something is going on, Thursday nights terrain was atrocious Friday with little put down and last night they cut back from their stated plans.  Tough to swallow, especially when top of White Cap needed to be replenished big time.  Doesn't seem to justify again forking over more $$ for passes.  Lift issues and now maybe snowmaking system issues?  Infrastructure starting to come into question.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2017)

machski said:


> Sunday River gets a fail for this round of snowmaking.  Something is going on, Thursday nights terrain was atrocious Friday with little put down and last night they cut back from their stated plans.  Tough to swallow, especially when top of White Cap needed to be replenished big time.  Doesn't seem to justify again forking over more $$ for passes.  Lift issues and now maybe snowmaking system issues?  Infrastructure starting to come into question.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



That is really too bad to hear. SR snowmaking has always been stalwart. Seems like K and Cannon are the real winners this time around for spring snowmaking. Was toying with the idea of Boyne pass and Max for next year with the plan of some days this spring.

Haven't heard much from Crotched, Tash, and the Cat in terms of how much they're making and how it's skiing though.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 5, 2017)

Cannon was still blowing today when we drove past.  I will post a pic later.  Yesterday's whales are joined by new ones from today.  I am impressed!

Nothing blowing at Loon that I could see.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 5, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Cannon was still blowing today when we drove past.  I will post a pic later.  Yesterday's whales are joined by new ones from today.  I am impressed!
> 
> Nothing blowing at Loon that I could see.



Loon skied real good today actually.  Walking Boss was worth lapping with the fresh snow they made on it, did it 5 times.  Almost all the main runs on the main mountain had recent snowmaking.  South Peak though was a skating rink with no new snow and the wind angle making it somewhat dangerous over there.  They should have had South Peak closed


----------



## shpride (Mar 5, 2017)

Blue hills has been on an all out assault the past 48 hours.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Cannon was still blowing today when we drove past.  I will post a pic later.  Yesterday's whales are joined by new ones from today.  I am impressed!
> 
> Nothing blowing at Loon that I could see.


Same thing I saw! Drove through the notch on my way home from a snowmaking-less Burke, past Cannon about 3:45 and all the guns backlit by the sun looked awesome! Agree with no signs of visual snowmaking plumes from I-93 by Loon

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## boston_e (Mar 5, 2017)

Pico has been blowing for a few days and what they have resurfaced is skiing really nicely.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 5, 2017)

Jully said:


> Haven't heard much from Crotched, Tash, and the Cat in terms of how much they're making and how it's skiing though.



Crotched skied better today than Friday night. Was with my 4 year old daughter, stuck to blues and greens but everything was carvable packed powder, they appear to have made significant snow. Maybe an illusion but the pond also looked lower. Moonwalk was scraped bare in spots but may be unavoidable due to the high traffic. Was told by a liftie that their contract with the utility prohibits running the lifts and snowguns simultaneously this time of year, no idea if it is true but would explain the closure last week.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 5, 2017)

My two local mountains, Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter have been making snow the last couple of days to extend the season.  The temps the last couple of days have allowed snowmaking around the clock.

The snow at Mt. Peter today was actually very nice.   I should find out how Mountain Creek is tomorrow.  I don't remember Mountain Creek ever blowing snow after Presidents Day before.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 5, 2017)

Picture as promised, I apologize for the quality, I was driving at the time. ;-)


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

Cannon will be making snow snow all week when possible.The skiing on Sunday was crazy good.I'm impressed big time with the sm effort.But even the trails that didn't get new snow were skiing fantastic.Almost everything at the top was great.I finished up on Mittersill yesterday afternoon and had some of my best high speed runs down Barons.Wow!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

Cannon was killing it this weekend with snowmaking.Rocket looked like something out of Dr Seuss Whoville.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Loon skied real good today actually.  Walking Boss was worth lapping with the fresh snow they made on it, did it 5 times.  Almost all the main runs on the main mountain had recent snowmaking.  South Peak though was a skating rink with no new snow and the wind angle making it somewhat dangerous over there.  They should have had South Peak closed



I was with my wife, so we stuck to mostly the blues off of the gondola, but I'll have to disagree somewhat.  Compared to what it was prior (recently), it may have rode/skied well, but compared to just a few weeks ago, conditions were much worse yesterday.  We both thought that conditions were very variable yesterday throughout the mountain.  There were sections which were nicely groomed and had nice edge-able snow.  However, there were also a lot of sections which quickly turned to ice/boilerplate.  So, you would go from a section where you could nicely hold an edge to the next one where you'd go to dig that edge in and it would just not bite.  I just found it tough to feel confident with the adverse conditions.

That said, it looked like they had decent coverage on all of the groomed/snowmaking trails.  We also had a fun day taking what the mountain gave us.

At this point, I'm rooting for either natural snow or for warmer spring conditions.  What we've got now just kind of sucks for on-snow conditions.


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 6, 2017)

Per today's snow report, Killington to blow snow again later this week when temps drop again, and it sounds like more than just Superstar.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 6, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I was with my wife, so we stuck to mostly the blues off of the gondola, but I'll have to disagree somewhat.  Compared to what it was prior (recently), it may have rode/skied well, but compared to just a few weeks ago, conditions were much worse yesterday.  We both thought that conditions were very variable yesterday throughout the mountain.  There were sections which were nicely groomed and had nice edge-able snow.  However, there were also a lot of sections which quickly turned to ice/boilerplate.  So, you would go from a section where you could nicely hold an edge to the next one where you'd go to dig that edge in and it would just not bite.  I just found it tough to feel confident with the adverse conditions.
> 
> That said, it looked like they had decent coverage on all of the groomed/snowmaking trails.  We also had a fun day taking what the mountain gave us.
> 
> At this point, I'm rooting for either natural snow or for warmer spring conditions.  What we've got now just kind of sucks for on-snow conditions.



I thought that the trails they had made snow on skied really good especially when you compare it to the trails that did not have any snowmaking since the blowtorch.  With the exception of checking out South Peak which was a mistake, I just stuck to the trails that had fresh man made snow.  On North Peak Walking Boss was excellent, Flume pretty good, Sunset got scraped down, but it usually does.  Upper mountain of Loon Peak, Bear Claw, and Picked Rock were great throughout the day, Flying Fox started out good but got scraped off.  Lower Mountain, Lower Picked Rock, and Seven Brother were excellent, especially for some high speed carving, Lower bear Claw also had good snow, but a little crowded with beginners.  They could have made some snow on another trail in the West Basin, as Lower Picked Rock was the only trail with fresh snow serviced by the Kanc quad that I noticed.  

Of course conditions were worse than 2 weeks ago, but that is the case everywhere in New England.  I thought Loon recovered well, again with the caveat of South Peak.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 6, 2017)

machski said:


> Sunday River gets a fail for this round of snowmaking.  Something is going on, Thursday nights terrain was atrocious Friday with little put down and last night they cut back from their stated plans.  Tough to swallow, especially when top of White Cap needed to be replenished big time.  Doesn't seem to justify again forking over more $$ for passes.  Lift issues and now maybe snowmaking system issues?  Infrastructure starting to come into question.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



It looks like SR will try snow making again this week starting Thursday, according to today's report.  I hope it goes better this time.  I don't think I'm renewing my pass, but a major late season effort could change my mind, as it did last season.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 6, 2017)

Skied Holiday Valley Sunday. Some impressive whales, wales, or wails, made in preparation for their end of the season Mardi gras celebration next weekend. Too bad they couldn't spread some around for Sunday. They were fun to ski though. Some youngsters were getting some nice air off them.





















They actually put a sign warning of avalanches on their short, steep, trail, The Wall after this slide of man-made happened a few years ago.








It wasn't open, but looked rock skiable.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 6, 2017)

The Cold air we had last weekend can get fairly quickly all of the BIG whales we've seen in pictures, since they're running little air and almost all water!! 

Don't touch the water ladened whales with the cats until after the mid/late week post freeze up event, when the cats will have a bunch of drier snow to push out over the trails

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Mar 6, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> It looks like SR will try snow making again this week starting Thursday, according to today's report.  I hope it goes better this time.  I don't think I'm renewing my pass, but a major late season effort could change my mind, as it did last season.


Had a bunch of issues in the system crop up last weekend that hamstrung them from doing what they wanted.  I figured it had to be mechanical, crummy timing but what can you do.  Stuff happens.  Hopefully it's straightened out now.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 7, 2017)

People forget  (don't know to begin with?) how complex a snowmaking system is and what it takes to get online. Even the big boys have unavoidable issues from time to time.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> People forget  (don't know to begin with?) how complex a snowmaking system is and what it takes to get online. Even the big boys have unavoidable issues from time to time.


.
You mean that trying to push large volumes of water through miles of metal pipe up a mountain in below zero temperatures can be a challenge??  ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## kingslug (Mar 7, 2017)

Most people have no idea how they make snow. A tour through the pump house would enlighten them.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2017)

Not everyone who drinks beer cares how it is made or wants to go on a brewery tour.  Most people have no idea how hard it is to make quality beer and how much work goes into it.  It doesn't really matter though.

It isn't like these mountains are giving away cheap lift tickets.  Considering the cost of admission or a season pass, the mountains should be blowing snow any chance they get (for the most part) when it is needed.  If the mountain(s) fails to do so, you'll see people won't renew their season passes or won't go there, like you have seen evidenced in this thread.  Hard or not, it is a job that needs to be done.  Issues do happen though due to the nature of the difficult job at hand.  When that happens, the mountain is usual open about it and does their best.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 7, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Skied Holiday Valley Sunday. Some impressive whales, wales, or wails, made in preparation for their end of the season Mardi gras celebration next weekend. Too bad they couldn't spread some around for Sunday. They were fun to ski though. Some youngsters were getting some nice air off them.



Mardi Gras was last Tuesday.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hunter posted they will be making snow again!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm guessing that the majority of the mountains that had the guns running last weekend, will turn them back on this weekend as well

Gotta at least create a few marketing dept photo ops for the early purchase deadlines looming........

If any decent base addition happens at more than say the traditional late season players, all the better....

With what next week *could* be cold and snow wise, this weekend could likely be the last time the guns are running at most, if not all mountains in the East this season


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 9, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Mardi Gras was last Tuesday.


Winter Carnival, that's what you get for listening to friends.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 9, 2017)

Back on at Cannon for at least another 4 days I'm told.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Back on at Cannon for at least another 4 days I'm told.


They could go well into next week with the temps at altitude.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2017)

I might have to buy a ticket at cannon next week to see what all this snowmaking is about.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2017)

Word on the hill at Wildcat today is they plan on firing up the guns on Lynx again in the coming days. Middle and Lower are fine, but Upper is total boilerplate.  They have the 100k vertical challenge on Monday. It would be completely irresponsible of them to host the race without resurfacing.  It would be risking another fatality in its current condition.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 9, 2017)

All the Boyne areas are blowing tonight, but it looks like a weak marketing effort at SR and Loon. Not sure about the loafs plans. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 9, 2017)

GFS models says "why bother?"


----------



## slatham (Mar 9, 2017)

billo said:


> GFS models says "why bother?"
> 
> View attachment 22103



Because the GFS could be wrong. Hope not. But the snow is not on the ground yet.


----------



## Los (Mar 9, 2017)

slatham said:


> Because the GFS could be wrong. Hope not. But the snow is not on the ground yet.



+1


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Word on the hill at Wildcat today is they plan on firing up the guns on Lynx again in the coming days. Middle and Lower are fine, but Upper is total boilerplate.  They have the 100k vertical challenge on Monday. It would be completely irresponsible of them to host the race without resurfacing.  It would be risking another fatality in its current condition.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Been there, done that. No matter what they do the ice comes out. And I'm not talking just boilerplate or blue ice. There is a phase after blue ice where it gets 3D like coral reef.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## doublediamond (Mar 10, 2017)

At least Bristol will make snow tonight. Anyone else?


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 10, 2017)

Seems like a lot of places are. Pico is planning to make snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 10, 2017)

Loon just announced they are making snow on South Peak. From recent reports it's much needed.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 10, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Loon just announced they are making snow on South Peak. From recent reports it's much needed.



Had a friend ski South on Sunday and said it was awfull.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Had a friend ski South on Sunday and said it was awfull.


Everyone I talked to there on Sunday said not to even bother, which is a bummer because I like the terrain over there... nice and steep.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 10, 2017)

Stratton and Mount Snow have the guns going.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 10, 2017)

Add the Crotch to the list!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Plattekill says they will fire up the guns tonight and through the weekend. Belleayre says they will have their snowmakers out tonight as well resurfacing in spots.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 10, 2017)

Everyone but Sugarbush


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Everyone but Sugarbush



I don't see any mention from Stowe yet of firing up...so SB isn't alone.


----------



## MC1 (Mar 10, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I don't see any mention from Stowe yet of firing up...so SB isn't alone.



 Stowe generally has a much greater base depth (from more season long snow making) at this time of yr than SB. Although it has to be acknowledged that Stowe's capital structure is totally different than SB's.  Wonder if the Vail purchase is going to increase this discrepancy even more ?


----------



## 180 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hunter blowing.   Its needed for sure


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2017)

MC1 said:


> Stowe generally has a much greater base depth (from more season long snow making) at this time of yr than SB. Although it has to be acknowledged that Stowe's capital structure is totally different than SB's.  Wonder if the Vail purchase is going to increase this discrepancy even more ?



At this point it isn't so much a question of base depth for SB either (SB is pretty deep on key trails, non-key trails may be a different story but they wouldn't waste resources blowing on them now anyway), it is more a question of resurfacing to provide better surface conditions than grooming alone can provide.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Everyone I talked to there on Sunday said not to even bother, which is a bummer because I like the terrain over there... nice and steep.



Agreed I like the terrain on S Peak, glad to see they are blowing there. Will check it out Sun & post.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 11, 2017)

Magic is back at it running a few fan guns. I'm thinking this may be a great option Thursday if the storm delivers.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Mar 11, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Magic is back at it running a few fan guns. I'm thinking this may be a great option Thursday if the storm delivers.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



I was thinking the same thing, but we'll probably do Bretton woods if they also get the goods. My son is dying to get back into the trees here.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 19, 2017)

*This week?*

Think anyone will make snow this week in NH when the temps dip down to near zero or did last week's dumping end snowmaking season up north?


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe all for not, 1 more storm? Per ECMWF (good model) outlook for next weekend thru Tuesday 3/28.


----------



## Jully (Mar 19, 2017)

Vaughn said:


> Think anyone will make snow this week in NH when the temps dip down to near zero or did last week's dumping end snowmaking season up north?



Highly doubt it.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunday River says .....Our snowmaking squad do not plan on letting single digit temps Wednesday and Thursday nights go to waste. The snowmaking magic men will be out on the hill Wednesday and Thursday to resurface areas on White Cap, Locke and Barker. Our snowmakers' never-ending dedication will put us in great shape leading into the spring season.


----------



## Jully (Mar 19, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Sunday River says .....Our snowmaking squad do not plan on letting single digit temps Wednesday and Thursday nights go to waste. The snowmaking magic men will be out on the hill Wednesday and Thursday to resurface areas on White Cap, Locke and Barker. Our snowmakers' never-ending dedication will put us in great shape leading into the spring season.



Well I stand very corrected. Holy cow.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 20, 2017)

I reached out to Mt. Snow this morning and asked if they are done.  The person who responded to me on their Facebook messenger seemed to think with it being now March 20th that Mt. Snow is done blowing snow this season.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2017)

Killington plans on making snow again...

"You won't see any snowguns running Monday, but that doesn't mean that The Beast is done making snow. We're eyeing a cold snap coming Tuesday night that should let our snowmakers get back to growing the Superstar glacier for May (and maybe even June) skiing and riding"


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2017)

They are always good for the stoke factor.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 20, 2017)

I hope to ride Killington in June this season.  If nothing else other than to just be able to snowboard in June.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I reached out to Mt. Snow this morning and asked if they are done.  The person who responded to me on their Facebook messenger seemed to think with it being now March 20th that Mt. Snow is done blowing snow this season.


Considering the amount of snow on the mountain now, the reality of no major melting this week, the chance of some snow next weekend, and only 2 more weekends with items on the events calendar, I'd be surprised to see them make snow again this season.

While I can vouch that as of noontime today there were still some fanguns with hoses still hanging on them, it wouldn't surprise me to see those hoses gone next weekend

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2017)

Other than Killington, I would think it somewhat foolish for anywhere to make snow from here on out.  Seems like a waste of money. I'd rather see profits saved and spent on off season improvements.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2017)

I agree with DHS. Unless you are known for going deep into May and want to add some insurance on making it as far as you want, there really is no point in making snow now. Snowmaking trails should have adequate coverage (especially on spring routes) at this point at most major mountains to last well into April barring any major heatwave.


----------



## machski (Mar 21, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Other than Killington, I would think it somewhat foolish for anywhere to make snow from here on out.  Seems like a waste of money. I'd rather see profits saved and spent on off season improvements.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


SR wants May 1st and they plan on hitting Sunday Punch, Right Stuff and Obsession.  Obsession is critical if they intend to keep the Heat open, it is the access in and out.  Especially the very top, it needs more base than it has (the blowtorch did a number to the top of White Cap on the rock face, it's like a damn microwave).  This should ensure a long run into April with the WH quad and terrain.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

If Whitecap is open into mid-late April that'll get me back to SR one more time most likely.


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

Wildcat tweeted the other day #skiuntilmemorialday. While I highly highly doubt that, has anyone heard of plans up there to make snow?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2017)

Jully said:


> Wildcat tweeted the other day #skiuntilmemorialday. While I highly highly doubt that, has anyone heard of plans up there to make snow?


Have not heard anything about further snowmaking.  I'm hoping for 4/30. I think that's realistic with the snow they have and traditional business levels if April weather doesn't get whacky. A weekend beyond that would be a great bonus

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Considering the amount of snow on the mountain now, the reality of no major melting this week, the chance of some snow next weekend, and only 2 more weekends with items on the events calendar, I'd be surprised to see them make snow again this season.
> 
> While I can vouch that as of noontime today there were still some fanguns with hoses still hanging on them, it wouldn't surprise me to see those hoses gone next weekend
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app





deadheadskier said:


> Other than Killington, I would think it somewhat foolish for anywhere to make snow from here on out.  Seems like a waste of money. I'd rather see profits saved and spent on off season improvements.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree and don't expect anyone other than Killington to make any more snow, just presenting information as I came across it - I wasn't posting to complain about Mt. Snow not making any more snow.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 21, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I agree and don't expect anyone other than Killington to make any more snow, just presenting information as I came across it - I wasn't posting to complain about Mt. Snow not making any more snow.



As machski has already stated, Sunday River is also blowing this week, and it sounds like more than marketing snow.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> As machski has already stated, Sunday River is also blowing this week, and it sounds like more than marketing snow.


Didn't mean to step on any toes, sorry.


----------



## dlague (Mar 22, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> As machski has already stated, Sunday River is also blowing this week, and it sounds like more than marketing snow.



Not marketing snow for now, marketing snow for later.  Their goal is not to peter out in early April - they generally target early May therefore make snow now to market as being one still open on May 1st.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2017)

Campgaw NJ made snow today

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 22, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Campgaw NJ made snow today
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Living up to the name Mighty Gaw as we used to call it when I was a kid.   I had a lot of fun times there a long time ago. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Mar 22, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> As machski has already stated, Sunday River is also blowing this week, and it sounds like more than marketing snow.



Just an FYI for SR: 

The roll-back mechanical component for the Barker Mountain Express is set to arrive today, and our lift maintenance team intends to install it immediately so that we can be skiing and riding off of Barker Mountain by tomorrow afternoon. We'll keep you posted on the status as we get updates, but expect to have it back by the weekend at the very latest.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 23, 2017)

Jully said:


> If Whitecap is open into mid-late April that'll get me back to SR one more time most likely.


I heard Whitecap area was closing after April 2nd.


----------



## Jully (Mar 23, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I heard Whitecap area was closing after April 2nd.



Ah, that is what I was expecting more or less.


----------



## benski (Mar 23, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Just an FYI for SR:
> 
> The roll-back mechanical component for the Barker Mountain Express is set to arrive today, and our lift maintenance team intends to install it immediately so that we can be skiing and riding off of Barker Mountain by tomorrow afternoon. We'll keep you posted on the status as we get updates, but expect to have it back by the weekend at the very latest.



At least we know Boyne is now proactively fixing the anti-roll back system. Don't want another serious lift failure.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 23, 2017)

Campgaw still making snow this morning at 9:00 am. Good for them!

http://campgawit.com/rotator.asp


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I heard Whitecap area was closing after April 2nd.



Usually after the first weekend in April they won't run the White Cap and Little White Cap lifts, and they will shut the lodge down, but they will still run the White Heat quad for another weekend or two.

I am interested to see what their spring lift plans are this year without Spruce though. That is usually one of the last lifts to close.

I expect Barker lift will be the last lift to close (As per usual), but I wouldn't be surprised to see them continue to spin the White Heat quad longer than they normally do. You can cover quite a bit of terrain with just those two lifts.

-w


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 23, 2017)

rtjcbrown said:


> Campgaw still making snow this morning at 9:00 am. Good for them!
> 
> http://campgawit.com/rotator.asp



Strange but cool.  Skied there circa. 1990 when they threated to pull your pass for jumping or for skiing in the boarders-only half-pipe.


----------



## machski (Mar 23, 2017)

Jully said:


> Ah, that is what I was expecting more or less.


If they do in fact make snow on Obsession tonight, you can bet White Heat Quad and WH/Obsession will remain open well into April.  Access via Snowbound to Obsession off Cascade and exit via Heats Off.  They will farm out Salvation as needed and possibly even middle Obsession to maintain the access to/from the Heat.  ShockWave is  in good shape too depth-wise, it should ski well into April as well.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone have a recent report on the snow depth on Superstar?  How big is the glacier at the top?

Two years ago I recall the depth was absolutely incredible.  Are we anywhere close to that year after this recent run at snowmaking?

Long range weather looks like a long series of cold rain storms for NNE.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2017)

CoolMike said:


> Anyone have a recent report on the snow depth on Superstar?  How big is the glacier at the top?
> 
> Two years ago I recall the depth was absolutely incredible.  Are we anywhere close to that year after this recent run at snowmaking?
> 
> Long range weather looks like a long series of cold rain storms for NNE.


I'll be heading to Killington on Saturday it looks like, so I'll report back and try to take a photo.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 23, 2017)

From the webcam, the bottom seems as high as the snow guns!.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 23, 2017)

Today. (pic from Kzone)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Today. (pic from Kzone)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For reference sake, those Snow Logic DV4 towers K is using there have a 10m (32'8") length - sure you can add in a couple of feet for the mounting stake they're on, and then maybe subtract a few feet since the tower isn't completely perpendicular to the ground, but the snow gun nozzle is probably about 30 feet off the ground there, and since the middle flat of Superstar where it looks like that pic was taken generally slopes away from skiers left where the guns/lift are, that's a pretty deep spine of snow on Superstar now!!

Obviously based on historical melting out first areas of Superstar, more snow on the flat and also in the lower headwall "S" area wouldn't be a bad thing for the prospects of lift served June skiing!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 23, 2017)

drjeff said:


> For reference sake, those Snow Logic DV4 towers K is using there have a 10m (32'8") length - sure you can add in a couple of feet for the mounting stake they're on, and then maybe subtract a few feet since the tower isn't completely perpendicular to the ground, but the snow gun nozzle is probably about 30 feet off the ground there, and since the middle flat of Superstar where it looks like that pic was taken generally slopes away from skiers left where the guns/lift are, that's a pretty deep spine of snow on Superstar now!!
> 
> Obviously based on historical melting out first areas of Superstar, more snow on the flat and also in the lower headwall "S" area wouldn't be a bad thing for the prospects of lift served June skiing!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Lower head-wall is the Achilles heal!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 23, 2017)

Jully said:


> If Whitecap is open into mid-late April that'll get me back to SR one more time most likely.


This is SR latest ops update.   I'm sure it will change a bit along the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






chuckstah said:


> As machski has already stated, Sunday River is also blowing this week, and it sounds like more than marketing snow.




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2017)

What will be interesting to see is how the WC base may or may not contribute to season length. Obviously they've had numerous temperature swings, but I'm curious if the rock hard base they put down early season ends up helping

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2017)

More from yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> What will be interesting to see is how the WC base may or may not contribute to season length. Obviously they've had numerous temperature swings, but I'm curious if the rock hard base they put down early season ends up helping
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



My hunch is that it won't make that much of a difference compared to the eventual melting out of a "normal" Superstar Glacier.  While they did have more snow down on SS earlier this year for sure, let's be honest, the "snow" that's under most any manmade, regularly groomed trail, over the course of a many month season with multiple thaw/freeze ups and/or liquid events throughout the season tends to generally end up as rock hard, glacier quality snow.  Also as we all know, especially with Superstar or any other late season rail out there, once the snow from the adjacent areas, off the side of the trail melts off, and/or around a bare spot if they form, the melting occurs not just from the top of the snowpack down, but also from the ground on up as the adjacent mud/dirt/rocks/etc warm up courtesy of the sun.

I get to see this every spring at Mount Snow where when they're done with the post season magazine and video shoots at Carinthia, they plow down the last 3 BIG hits on Inferno into 1 BIG pile, that they then spread out for their annual Memorial Day rail jam - the pile tends to start shrinking more from the sides in, than the top down, once the adjacent snow melts and the earth underneath the pile starts to warm, and the melt water starts flowing under the pile


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 24, 2017)

drjeff said:


> My hunch is that it won't make that much of a difference compared to the eventual melting out of a "normal" Superstar Glacier.  While they did have more snow down on SS earlier this year for sure, let's be honest, the "snow" that's under most any manmade, regularly groomed trail, over the course of a many month season with multiple thaw/freeze ups and/or liquid events throughout the season tends to generally end up as rock hard, glacier quality snow.  Also as we all know, especially with Superstar or any other late season rail out there, once the snow from the adjacent areas, off the side of the trail melts off, and/or around a bare spot if they form, the melting occurs not just from the top of the snowpack down, but also from the ground on up as the adjacent mud/dirt/rocks/etc warm up courtesy of the sun.



That snowmaking will guarantee that Killington has a torch light parade on Superstar with fireworks on July 4th


----------



## WJenness (Mar 24, 2017)

Sunday river marketing photo today, looks good:

https://www.facebook.com/sundayrive...52540077875/10154399715007876/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jully (Mar 24, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> More from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW. Every year for the past few years I've been scared they won't try as hard as in years past, and every year so far I have not been disappointed.


----------



## Jully (Mar 24, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> This is SR latest ops update.   I'm sure it will change a bit along the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is good to know. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 24, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> This is SR latest ops update.   I'm sure it will change a bit along the wayhttps://uploads.tapatalk
> Could you say where you got this ops report?


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 24, 2017)

Jully said:


> WOW. Every year for the past few years I've been scared they won't try as hard as in years past, and every year so far I have not been disappointed.



Looking forward to some May laps on SS as my annual season close out. Would love to get some June laps in if they make it. Maybe this will be the year it happens.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 24, 2017)

Btw the I'm sure the SS trees are unreal!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 24, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> chuckstah said:
> 
> 
> > This is SR latest ops update.   I'm sure it will change a bit along the wayhttps://uploads.tapatalk
> ...


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> That snowmaking will guarantee that Killington has a torch light parade on Superstar with fireworks on July 4th


Ya ok!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2017)

Jully said:


> WOW. Every year for the past few years I've been scared they won't try as hard as in years past, and every year so far I have not been disappointed.


I would love to see K make it into June.  The tried really hard over the past few years and always made it to the alter but never got hitched.  It used to be common many moons ago.  That was before GW.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2017)

Really hoping Killington makes it to June so I can ride SS.  2 years ago was the 1st time riding in April or May with the last day being May 25th... so close!


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 24, 2017)

Judging by the Killington conditions report today it seems like they are done with snowmaking for the year at this point.

Looking at the 10 day NWS forecast shows that only Saturday night would work for snowmaking and then we hover around freezing at night and well above freezing during the day.  That said, making snow the week of March 20th is pretty unusual I think.


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Really hoping Killington makes it to June so I can ride SS.  2 years ago was the 1st time riding in April or May with the last day being May 25th... so close!



Two years ago was my first time skiing in May and now I'm totally hooked.  I've been looking forward to May turns since the blowtorch spoiled the end of winter (before the big storm came in and saved us).

Last year my wife was 9 months pregnant (37-38 weeks) and I dragged her up with my to Killington so I could get some spring skiing in - it was totally worth it!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2017)

CoolMike said:


> Judging by the Killington conditions report today it seems like they are done with snowmaking for the year at this point.
> 
> Looking at the 10 day NWS forecast shows that only Saturday night would work for snowmaking and then we hover around freezing at night and well above freezing during the day.  That said, making snow the week of March 20th is pretty unusual I think.



I think you're right about them likely being done with Superstar snowmaking for the season.  There sure looks like there's LOT's of snow on it now, and historically, once they've gotten somewhere around the depths they're looking for, unless they get a multi day, very favorable wet bulb temp stretch, they're not going to fire up the system for a few hours.

So unless we get another GOOD shot of Canadian air for a 48hr + window like we had the last few days, and that's getting tougher and tougher to do with the higher sun angles and April rapidly approaching, while they probably won't be pulling hoses off Superstar this coming weekend, that item on their "to do still" list is probably nearing the top of the list....


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Really hoping Killington makes it to June so I can ride SS.  2 years ago was the 1st time riding in April or May with the last day being May 25th... so close!


We have a May 28th lift ticket from Killington from a couple or few years back it was their last day before the S opened up.  It was a walk on walk off day.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2017)

dlague said:


> We have a May 28th lift ticket from Killington from a couple or few years back it was their last day before the S opened up.  It was a walk on walk off day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Nice!  I think the 25th was that Saturday and I had planned to ride Saturday and Sunday, but didn't wind up riding Sunday due to coverage.  I think they remained open that Sunday, but that was the last day (26th).  Perhaps yours is from the year prior to that?


----------

